# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Водка в Америке

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Я сейчас работаю в маленьком магазине, который продает бензин и другие изделия. Магазин находится возле опасного парка, в котором наркоманы (и прочая дрянь) творят свои дела и совершают преступления. Они часто магазину причиняют беспокойство (грабежами, драками, и тому подобным) из-за непрерывного состояния алкогольного опьянения (временами наряду с наркотическим опьянением). 
Итак, вы наверно задумываетесь о том, какой напиток им нравится больше всего, да?   Конечно, это - ВОДКА!  И вот таким людям я без устали водку продаю день за днем. «Хочу водки! Эй, дай мне, продавец!» 
Я, безусловно, знаю об их любимых брендах водки. Ведь, я - наибольший авторитет! 
Фактически, водка пользуется  у всех американцев большой популярностью. Вот список обычных брендов водки в Америке!   ::   
1. «Райр Резерв» - Это что-то похоже на самагон. Говорят, что имеет дурной вкус, хотя и низкую цену. 
(картинок нету) 
2. «Попов» - Водка американского производства, выдаваемая за русскую. У нее плохое качество по_мнению многих людей.   
3. «Смирнов» - В прошлом это был настоящий русский бренд, «водка царей». Сейчас же это типичный американский напиток среднего качества, пользующийся популярностью среди американских студентов.   
4. «Столичная Водка» - Водка высокого качества и большой популярности, которая еще производится в России.   
5. «Грей Гус» - Водка высшего качества, которую производят во Франции. Она пользуется популярностью в основном среди тех, кто зарабатывают много денег.   
Ну вот и всё! 
Как всегда, если вы не исправите мои_ ошибки_, я останусь дураком!

----------


## the.mike

Это интересно  ::

----------


## Medved

Я сейчас работаю в маленьком магазине, который *продает* бензин и другие изделия. Магазин находится возле опасного парка, в котором наркоманы (и прочая дрянь) *творят свои* дела и *совершают* преступления. Они часто *причиняют* магазину беспокойство (грабежами, драками, и тому подобн*ым*) из-за непрерывного сост*О*яния алкогольного опьянения (временами наряду с наркотическим опьянением). 
Итак, вы наверно задумывае*тесь* о том, *какой* напиток им нравится *больше всего*, да?   *Конечно*, это - ВОДКА!  *Этим* [или *И вот таким*] людям я без устали *продаю* водку день за днем. «Хочу водки! *Эй, дай мне*, продавец!»  *Я, безусловно, знаю* об их любимых брендах водки [лучше *водочных брендах*]. Ведь, я - наибольший а*В*торитет! 
Фактически, водка пользуется у всех американцев большой популярностью. *Вот список* обычных брендов *водки* в Америке!   
1. «Райр Резерв» - Это что-то похоже на сам*О*гон. Говорят, что имеет дурной вкус, хотя и низкую цену.
2. «Попов» - Водка американского производства, *похожая на русскую* [или *выдаваемая за русскую*]. У *неё* плохое качество*, по мнению* многих людей.
3. «Смирнов» - В прошлом это был *настоящий* [или действитель*но*] русский бренд, «водка царей». *Сейчас* *же* это *типичный американский* напиток среднего качества, пользующийся популярностью среди американских студентов.
4. «Столичная Водка» - Водка высокого качества и большой популярности, которая еще производится в России.
5. «Грей Гус» - Водка высшего качества, которую производят в*О* Франции. Она *пользуется популярностью* в основном среди тех, кто зарабатывают много денег. 
Ну *вот* и всё!
Как всегда, если вы не исправ*ите* мо*и* ошиб*ки*, я останусь дураком! (Just sounds better: не исправите-останусь)  _Просто не знаю как зачеркивать..._ 
Ну, дураком Вы *точно*  ::   не останетесь, даже учитывая исправления.! Good Luck!

----------


## SAn

Я пью водку только для того, чтобы стать пьяным. Необходимость в этом возникает не чаще, чем пару раз в год.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Thank you very much for the corrections, Eugene-p!

----------


## Deborski

Я пробовала "Русский Стандарт" и мне очень понравилось.  Russian-Standard-Vodka-1.jpg 
Thanks for the corrections, Doomer  :: ))

----------


## Doomer

> Я про-пробила "Русский Стандарт" и очень нравится.

 Я *пробовала* "Русский Стандарт" и *мне* очень *понравилось*. 
Русский стандарт is SPB brand, one of a few real Russian brands which can be bought in regular US stores
In 99% the quality of ethyl alcohol confirms the quality of retail product and the taste usually comes from water and raw materials which were used in ethyl alcohol manufacture
There are five grades of ethyl alcohol in Russia permitted to be used in vodka production
Супер, Альфа, Экстра, Люкс and Высшей очистки
Only Супер, Альфа and Люкс are made from grain (the real stuff for vodka), at least major part of it
Only Супер and Альфа are permitted for "Premium" vodka grades
Only Альфа is made exclusively from grain and also has the highest quality on the Russian vodka market 
Per my understanding none of Russian export brands made with Альфа grade alcohol
"Русский стандарт Platinum" made with Люкс grade which is middle class 
Also, speaking from experience - never buy vodka made with Экстра grade, it will be disappointing
Information about alcohol grade can be found on a sticker of real Russian vodka (usually), in Russian obviously
If you want Russian vodka - go to local Russian store

----------


## Lampada

*"День рождения русской водки    * _50 граммов более чем достаточно    31 января  Считаю, впрочем, не лишним заметить,
что рассмотрение совокупности ныне
известных фактов, относящихся к
неопределенным химическим соединениям,
приводит меня к убеждению о том, что
определенные химические соединения
составляют только частный случай
неопределенных химических соединений,
что более полное изучение последних
отразится в теоретических воззрениях
на всю совокупность химических сведений.  Д.И. Менделеев, Введение к докторской диссертации.  
Сегодня неофициальный, но ставший неким приятным обывателям стереотипом, День рождения русской водки. Событие, послужившее причиной неформальному установлению Дня рождения водки, произошло 31 января 1865 года. В этот день в Петербурге Дмитрий Иванович Менделеев защитил свою знаменитую докторскую диссертацию «О соединении спирта с водою», над которой работал в 1863—64 годах. Диссертация хранится в музее великого ученого — в Санкт-Петербургском государственном университете. 
Целью работы было изучение удельных весов растворов спирт + вода, в зависимости от концентрации этих растворов и температуры. Другими словами, исследования удельного веса смесей проводились при различных температурах и концентрациях, начиная от безводного спирта до раствора в 50 весовых % и далее до 0%.    Менделеев Дмитрий Иванович   
В 4 и 5 главах диссертации, названных, соответственно, «О наибольшем сжатии, происходящем при взаимном растворении безводного спирта и воды» и «Об изменении удельного веса при соединении спирта
с водою», говорится о результатах исследования водно-спиртовых растворов, в том числе с концентрацией 33,4 весовых % или 40 объемных %. Совершенно очевидно, что ни о физиологическом, ни о биохимическом воздействии изучаемых систем на живой организм не говорится ни слова. 
31 января можно считать днем еще одного вклада в мировую науку, сделанного великим русским ученым Д.И. Менделеевым. Кстати, известно, что увлечения ученого не ограничивались научными исследованиями. 
А как же водка? Некоторые источники сообщают, что белое хлебное вино привезли в Россию из Скандинавии в 16 веке; другие — что на 100 лет раньше, из Генуи. Имеются сведения и о том, что на Руси крепкие напитки употребляли уже в 11—12 веках. Кстати, крепость водки в нашей стране никогда не была догмой. Традиционно выпускали разные сорта — 38, 45 и даже 56 градусов. Сейчас, как известно, есть и более крепкие сорта. " _ http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/2343/

----------

